# 5.5 Gallon Dario Dario tank - Planted now! 11-4-12



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

This is the current plan/shopping list I have developed in order to set up a 5.5 gallon (16.25" x 8.5" x 10.5") low-tech planted species tank, which, in the end, will hold 2-3 Dario dario for sure. Other fish are on my wish list, such as Hara Jerdoni, but those are not certain. It will be my first fully planted tank!

It will be medium-high light (1.5-2 watts per gallon), temp between 73-78*F (22-25*C), PH approx 7.0, Medium Hard, ferts added but no CO2 as of now. 

Anyway, I know it's a long read, but I'd really appreciate it if you guys could check it over and let me know what you think, as I finalize this phase of my plans. 


(*BOLD* indicates the most likely option, if there are options to choose from)


Spoiler



- 





Spoiler



 Fauna 
o Dario Dario-> 1M:1F ($8 + $9)
->  1M:1M($8 + $9)
*-> 1M:2F ($12 + $9)* 
​
- Optional Fauna
o Sakura Shrimp/Painted Fire Red (NEOCARIDINA HETEROPODA)-> Min 6, Price?
​o Sparrow Rasbora (BORARAS UROPTHALMOIDES)-> Min 8-10, $2.50 ea. 
​*o Mini Moth Cat/Asian Stone Cat (HARA JERDONI)
**-> Min 3, $3.50 ea. *
​
- Fauna Foods
*o White Worms, $5-$15*
o  Grindal worms, $5-$15
o  Frozen Brine Shrimp, Frozen Cyclops, Frozen Bloodworms, $5-$20
​
- Flora options
*o Java fern (MICROSORUM PTEROPUS)*
o  Dwarf Water lettuce
*o Anubias nana (ANUBIAS BARTERI VAR. NANA)* 
o  Baby tears/Pearl grass (HEMIANTHUS GLOMERATUS)
*o Hornwort (CERATOPHYLLYM DEMERSUM)* 
o  Creeping Jenny (LYSIMACHIA NUMMULARIA)
*o Java Moss (TAXIPHYLLUM BARBIERI)
o Four Leaf Clover (MARSILEA QUADRIFOLIA)
o Amazon Frogbit (LIMNOBIUM LAEVIGATUM)* 
​
- Hardscape
o Driftwood, ($15, purchased)
-> Just received it today (Oct-4-2012), and it is AWESOME, it is going to look so good in my tank!​
- Substrate
o ECO-COMPLETE, 20 lbs., $20
​
- Fertilization/Plant additives
o SEACHEM FLOURISH EXCEL, 250ML, $7.41
o SEACHEM FLOURISH, 250ML, $8.53
o SEACHEM FLOURISH TRACE, 250ML, $9.51
​
- Equipment
o SEACHEM PRIME, 50ML, $5.57
o  MARINA S10 POWER FILTER, $12.81
o  10 WATT MINI FLUORESCENT AQUARIUM BULB, 6500k
o API FRESHWATER MASTER TEST KIT, $19.21 
o  API GH AND KH TEST KIT, $8.99
​
- Maintenance schedule (post cycling)
Sunday​-> Flourish Excel
-> 25% Water Change
​Monday-> Flourish
-> Flourish Excel
-> Flourish Trace
​Tuesday-> Flourish Excel
-> Test Water Parameters
​Wednesday-> Flourish Excel
-> 25% Water Change
​Thursday -> Flourish
-> Flourish Excel
-> Flourish Trace
​Friday -> Flourish Excel
​Saturday-> Flourish Excel
-> Test Water Parameters​

-  Current Pricing/Main supply list
 o Fish
 ->1M:2F Dario Dario, $4 ea.
->3 HARA JERDONI, $3.50 ea.
->Shipping, $9
​* => $31.50 *
​ o Plants
 ->Extra Java Moss = $5-$10
->Four Leaf Clover = $10-$15
->Anubias Minima = $10-$20
->Anubias Nana = $5-$15
->Amazon Frogbit = $5-$20
* => $35-$80*
​ o Substrate, Ferts, Equipment
 ->ECO-COMPLETE = $20.99
->FLOURISH = $8.53
->EXCEL = $7.41
->TRACE = $9.51
->PRIME = $5.57
->MARINA S10 = $12.81
->MASTER TEST KIT = $19.21
->HARDNESS TEST KIT = $8.99
*=> $93.02*
​ o Live Foods
*=> $15-$50*
​ o *TOTAL*
*=> $170-$250
*​This will be very slowly compiled, as I'm a college student with limited funds ^^. However, I'm pretty darn excited, gotta say. 

Will be posting a general plan of action in the next couple of days, to lay out when things will be purchased/set up.



[EDIT] Shortened that mess so it wasn't so daunting!


----------



## DariusV (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice - I love D Darios ... theyre native to my country ... Possibly the most entertaining fish Ive every had ...


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

You might be able to find your plants on this forum from members a lot cheaper than what you have listed. What kinda filtration are you gonna be running on this tank?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You probably aren't going to be able to keep dwarf shrimp without having them eaten by your Dario Dario. Though, Amano Shrimp would be okay. 

To save money on substrate, you may be able to get a bag of pool filter sand for under $5. If you want dark, you could get black sand of some sort. You'll get the same results you get with Eco-Complete, which may be a big large-grained for a small tank like that. Unless you're set on Eco-Complete for some reason, I'd suggest shopping around. Maybe even going so far as buying ADA Aquasoil, which would give you nearly everything you'd need as far as plant nutrition goes for the plants you hope to keep.

For the $25 you're spending on liquid fertilizer, you could buy dry ferts and mix them yourself with distilled water to make your own solution. You could do that for way cheaper and will have enough to last a couple years.

AquaClear 20 may give you more options as far as filter media go. Parts are also cheap and easy to find.


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the really wonderful responses!



> You might be able to find your plants on this forum from members a lot cheaper than what you have listed. What kinda filtration are you gonna be running on this tank?


Thanks for the advice on the plants! I've only really looked at AquaBid to be honest, and tried to leave wiggle room for quantity since I'm still not sure how I'm gonna scape it. I'll definitely take a hunt around here!
However, the driftwood I bought arrived and it is KICKIN'. Perfect for what I had in mind! 
As for filtration, I've been really hovering between the AquaClear20 and the Marina S10. The AC20 comes most recommended, but is more expensive, and I worry that it would be too powerful for my tiny little tank. However, it's only $8 more, and has an adjustable flow, so I guess I shouldn't be too worried? 



> To save money on substrate, you may be able to get a bag of pool filter sand for under $5.


On the other hand, I chose Eco-complete _because_ it came most recommended, and since I have less experience with fancy substrate than I do filters, I went with it. 
As for sand, from what I read, I've gotten the impression that it is really messy and there's a risk for anaerobic bacteria getting trapped unless you have Malaysian Trumpet Snails or something else that burrows, and when I've imagined trying to take down a sand-filled tank, I see sand going EVERYWHERE. Especially down a drain, or in my yard, or somewhere else equally as permanently gone. 
I _get_ gravel, and with the bag of Eco-Complete being 20 lbs. and reviews stating it was plenty for a 10gal, I figure it will be more than enough for my 5gal and any other little projects I might want to start (coughcough, 2.5 unfiltered). 
-> Just checked the Substrate Calculator, and yup, the 20lb bag is plenty. 



> ...you could buy dry ferts and mix them yourself with distilled water to make your own solution.


That actually sounds kind of exciting, and I looked into it, but I haven't been able to find a "guide to dry ferts for beginners" type thing :/. Any suggestions?
And thanks for the advice on the Shrimp, I've never kept shrimp really, and so I was just taking a shot in the dark there ^^
-


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Remember, Eco-Complete is completely inert. It contains nothing for your plants unless you add it. 

Pool Filter Sand and typical aquarium sand (not the sugar/fine stuff) is heavy and rarely messy. 

My point is that if you want the look of Eco-Complete, there are much cheaper options. Garden/feed stores in Eastern Kentucky often have crushed black lava rock for super-cheap. You can also pick up Turface and similar products at John Deer and Tractor Supply Co stores. Depending upon where you are in EKY (I'm from the mountains, too), you could potentially get those substrates for much cheaper than anyone else in the state.

For fertilizers, use the SEARCH function here on TPT. Check out the Ferts & Water Params sub-forum. There are also several calculators that will help you determine the specific amounts you'll need.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

theshadybird said:


> It will be medium-high light (1.5-2 watts per gallon)


Will they be T8 or T5NO bulbs? For the wpg rule only applies to T8 bulbs.


theshadybird said:


> Flora options
> * Java fern (MICROSORUM PTEROPUS)*
> Dwarf Water lettuce
> *Anubias nana (ANUBIAS BARTERI VAR. NANA)*
> ...


All the 1s in bold except for Four Leaf Clover are easy and don't need ferts. With Creeping Jenny and Four Leaf Clover Seachem equilibrium or CSM+B would suffice. A similar plant, which maintains the 4 leaf clover submerged, is Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. Baby tears doesn't grow to well without injecting co2

Cheaper substrate would be dirt covered with sand. You can black sand at Petco (5lb $4). Substrate calculator. 

I used Scott's top soil ($3) and topped with river sand ($3). Got the Scott's top soil at Home Depot. The river sand at a local landscaping co. The Scott's top soil and river sand sifted. Read that Ace Hardware top soil doesn't need sifting.


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, you've convinced me. Took Eco-Complete and set it next to the soil/sand combo, and compared the pros and cons, included your points, and the soil/sand combo won. Pricing the supplies at Lowe's today sealed the deal ^^. 
As for sand, how dangerous would using simple tube sand at the hardware store be? Should I test a bit first?



> Will they be T8 or T5NO bulbs? For the wpg rule only applies to T8 bulbs.


Um, it is a little Compact fluorescent, the base of the bulb reads "2110AQ Self-Ballasted Lamp / 120V 60Hz 10W 180mA 600Lumens (1112)" if that helps? I wish I'd known about the limitations of the wattage rule, but this is why I made this journal :]

*IN OTHER NEWS~!*
Boiled my driftwood, and I've decided that I'm going to have to attach it to some slate. Got it sitting in my ten gallon right now, hoping that it'll be waterlogged by the time I set everything up, but it definitely sitting at the top of the tank, with maybe 5% above water. 

Because of the soil/sand combo, prolly adding Malaysian Trumpet Snails to my list (but only a few).

I have fully decided to include my Banana Plant in the tank, behind where the driftwood will be so the leafy pads emerge from behind it. It has decided to send some pads straight to the top recently, which looks absolutely awesome :]

Also looking for another Background plant to add to the tank, something brushy that the D. Dario will be able to hide in properly. What do you think would be good? Will the Hornwort and Creeping Jenny be enough back there?


*Current Plan OVERALL* (let me know if anything below is unreasonable)
1. Get Paid  i. Oct. 22​2. Buy a. Substrate (+MTSnails): $10-$20
b.  Plants: $20(ish)
c.  Ammonia: $2
d.  Test Kit: $20
e.  Tweezers: $13
f. Ferts: $15(?)
g.  Total: $80-$100(ish)​3. Set up Tank i. BY: November 5th ​4. Cycle Tank  i. FIN. BY: December 10th (AT THE LATEST)​5. Get KT (Male Betta) into the tank after it is cycled. 
 6. When it is fully stable, and the plants have filled in, purchase D. Dario. 
i. BY: January 24th ​7. Sometime after this, purchase Hara Jerdoni
i. BY: February 24th
​*I'll have some pics of the proposed driftwood and the tank I will be using up around Friday probably. It should help, since the light and several of the plants I'm planning to use are already in the tank, it just isn't what I consider "properly planted."
*
​


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything but pool filter sand or blasting grit, honestly. They're both safe and won't alter water parameters. Other types of sand (like play sand for sandboxes) tend to compact and cause problems over time.

Using soil beneath sand in your tank is not necessary for the plants you plan to keep. Especially in such a small tank.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

theshadybird said:


> Light is a Self-Ballasted Lamp.
> 
> Ferts: $15(?)


Oh, so you have energy saving light bulb. Have seen 2 of those over a 10 gallon. Thus thinking 1 would be enough. Just get the daylight (6500k) rated bulb.

Just found a combination fert that is cheaper than $15. Heard about it at Atlanta Aquarium Association meeting. A single container is $10 + $6 for shipping. You mix 1.5 tsp. with 1 gallon of water. Then dose 5ml every other week. It last a long time. Thus perhaps could partner with someone.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Please keep in mind that the amount needed for your tank won't be the amount needed for another tank. Fert dosing is dependent upon plant mass, lighting used, CO2 presence.



Hilde said:


> Just found a combination fert that is cheaper than $15. Heard about it at Atlanta Aquarium Association meeting. A single container is $10 + $6 for shipping. You mix 1.5 tsp. with 1 gallon of water. Then dose 5ml every other week. It last a long time. Thus perhaps could partner with someone.


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Yay, input! Thanks again for taking the time to read and respond, it is really helping me decide where I want to take this tank!



> I wouldn't use anything but pool filter sand or blasting grit, honestly. They're both safe and won't alter water parameters. Other types of sand (like play sand for sandboxes) tend to compact and cause problems over time.
> 
> Using soil beneath sand in your tank is not necessary for the plants you plan to keep. Especially in such a small tank.


Oooh, okay. I tried to hunt down some blasting sand, specifically Black Diamond Blasting Sand, as well as some pool filter sand, and found that because I am in the MIDDLE OF NOWHERE, both of these things are really rather hard to find ^^; Both of these options are only cheaper if you can get it sans shipping. Especially the PFS, since pool season is very over, haha. Gonna try some of the local hardware stores though, see if maybe they can order some of the blasting sand for me. Then there is a TINY pool store down the road a ways, and they might have the filter sand, or be able to order it. Hoping they don't close before I get the time to head down there!

I did find some other substrates on my wanderings that intrigued me. The midnight black and coffee brown sands by Substrate Source look like some really nice stuff, and for what I need, would be about $25 including shipping. The sand I found at Lowe's looked nice, and seemed like it would create a really nice river-bed appearance, for a "dirt" cheap price of 3 bucks. Heck, speaking of river-beds, I might also just hop back home and pick up some creek sand. I've used it before in my tanks (when I knew MUCH less) and it worked out pretty well then (i.e. didn't kill goldfish/the bullhead cats I caught in said creek). Might up the PH/hardness a teensy bit, due to fossils and such, but the Hara Jerdoni would appreciate that, I think. 
Of course, both of the last two options are my "BWAHAHA" choices and I would test both in water to see what it does, as well as test the water in my creek to see what the PH and hardness there is sitting at. Should I choose either, a vigorous cleaning would definitely be in order, but for $3 it'd be worth it, and trekking my creek is always awesome, especially if I go with an eye out for tank additions 

:head+desk: Who knew SUBSTRATE of all things would be my biggest headache? Ah, fish keeping. 



> Oh, so you have energy saving light bulb. Have seen 2 of those over a 10 gallon. Thus thinking 1 would be enough. Just get the daylight (6500k) rated bulb.
> 
> Just found a combination fert that is cheaper than $15. Heard about it at Atlanta Aquarium Association meeting. A single container is $10 + $6 for shipping. You mix 1.5 tsp. with 1 gallon of water. Then dose 5ml every other week. It last a long time. Thus perhaps could partner with someone.


As for lighting, I'm just going to guess that what I have is sufficient for what I want, and call it Medium-High because it is pretty darn bright. :shrug: Again, I'll have pics up tomorrow evening. I do know that the Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria) I have in the 5 gal with the same light I'm planning to use in the D. Dario set-up has had a lot of new growth since I put it in there (seriously, 6 leaves in 8 days!), and the leaves are definitely on the lacy end of things, something it does only in higher light. Let me know any other information you have on that fertilizer though, it sounds like it might be up my alley!

Other than that, I'm just glad I still have a few weeks to hunt this stuff down! I've been doing a HELLAton of research (as my homework beckons forlornly), and you were right about the cheaper prices here on the forum! Due to all the research and hunting, I've been compiling a new plant list/tank plan which will be posted tomorrow along with the images I've promised :] Ought to be helpful for you guys, especially since I've already gotten an offer for some of the plants I want :"] Just keep in mind I don't get paid until the 22nd ^^

(ALSO, Sorry about the HUGE walls of text I keep posting ^^ I like to be thorough, but if they're a hassle to read, let me know!)


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

theshadybird said:


> Heck, speaking of river-beds, I might also just hop back home and pick up some creek sand.


Just wear gloves for there may be some kritters in there that could give you a nasty sting. 

Sometimes on Ebay you can get a few plants dirt cheap ($3) from Asia with no shipping cost.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ordering plants from Asia like that is illegal. And they typically arrive in poor shape after being in transit for 5-15 days.

To legally import a plant in the United States, phytosanitary certification is necessary. Both from the origination country and from the U.S. Inspection is necessary.

The best bet is to buy plants from fellow hobbyists here on TPT. Not to violate the law and face extreme penalties on the federal and state level.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

The community is definitely a great resource. I'd have to agree


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

*Pictures!*

As promised, here are the pictures I've been talking about, though a bit late as the images and I had an argument. 


*First Picture- 
*Here is the driftwood I purchased. It'll be stood up in the tank about like this, with this side facing front. My tank is 16 inches long, and this is about 12, so it should fill it up nicely. 

*Second Picture-*
And here is the back side. Not nearly as interesting, but still quite lovely. 

*Third Picture-*
This is a basic shot of the 5 gal as it is right now. Houses one male betta (The lovely KT), an Apple Snail, a bunch of Ramshorns, and a Zebra Danio Fry that managed to not be caught when I took all of its brothers and sisters to my home in western KY to live in a 20 gallon long. Stupid Danio. 

Anyway, here you can see what I was talking about when I said that the light is bright! As for a basic list of the plants I currently have in this tank, there is:


Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum)
Anacharis (Egeria Densa)
A couple Marimo balls
Water Wisteria (Hygrophila Difformis)
And a Banana Plant (Nymphoides aquatica)
 *Fourth Picture-*
Here's a much better picture of the Driftwood again, compared to my hand. 

*Fifth Picture- *
Here is the worst picture of the lot, as I tried to hold it up to the 5 gal itself, in order to better show the size relation. 

*Sixth Picture-*
Here is a much better picture of the Banana Plant and the Wisteria. You can see how the new growth is a lot lacier than the older leaves. Ignore the dirty glass and the DERPIEST BETTA FACE EVER. 

*Seventh Picture-*
Next is a better above view of one of the pads from the Banana Plant (with a hidden bubble nest under the ENTIRE thing), as well as a leaf that randomly decided to twin itself. Also gives a better perspective of the space inside the tank. 

*Eighth Picture-*
Another above view. This one shows a tiny plantlet trying to sprout from a leaf of the Wisteria, if you can spot it. 

*Ninth Picture-*
Here is my... 3 gallon dump tank? Plants I don't want, fish I don't want, snails I don't want. Got some dwarf water lettuce in here, creeping jenny, some more tiny wisteria, anacharis, hornwort, a few VERY TINY java ferns (under 1 inch tall, so tiny, they would take ages and ages to grow up), aaaand some Danio fry that were too young to send home. They're still tiny, only about half an inch long. Also some more snails. 

*Tenth Picture-*
Top view of the same tank. As a note, the light in the desk lamp is the same as the one in the 5 gal. 



As for the updated plant list:


*Pygmy Chain Sword* (_Echinodorus tenellus_)
*Glosso* (_Glossostigma elatinoides_) AND/OR *Four Leaf Clover* (_Marsilea Quadrifolia_), but I'm thinking the Glosso might work better, with the PCS growing with/around it. Since I don't plan on adding CO2 to my tank kind of ever, but with the light still as bright as it is, it will grow slower but horizontal, but as the light gets less intense towards the sides due to how light works and an addition of Frogbit, will probably grow a bit taller and leggier and be something nice for the D. Dario and H. Jerdoni to root through and hide in.
---> Just read someone had serious issue with trying to grow it in sand, but I think they were trying to grow it in finer sand than I'm wanting.....
------> Might just toss this idea in favor of a nice layer of leaf litter along the bottom. The H. Jerdoni would appreciate this.
Some kind of Moss to go around the base of the driftwood. I'm thinking maybe *Java* or *Taiwan*, especially since my tank is going to be cooler than my Betta tanks and so ought to grow well. I'm just not sure though :/
_*Blyxa Japonica*_ is an option for the back of the tank, I'm still looking for something that will make a nice forest back there :/
*Water Wisteria *(_Hygrophila Difformis_) is also an option for a background forest, so long as I make sure to keep the forest on the brighter side of the tank. I would thicken the growth by topping and replanting until I have something nice and bushy back there. Planning to add ferts anyway, which would keep it healthy, but again, the lack of CO2 would keep the growth manageable. 
---> Limnophila Sessiliflora was a brief option for the forest. I think I've decided against it, as it would grow faster than I care to trim.
*Java Fern *(_Microsorum pteropus_) will be attached along the line of the driftwood, maybe make a sort of Java wall along the top. Might use some of the baby plants I have, but will definitely be wanting a few that are a bit larger.
_*Anubias barteri *_*var.*_* Nana *_*'Petite'*is definitely something I want to attach around and on the base of the driftwood. I think it would look really nice, and add some fleshy variety to my plants :]
_*Anubias barteri *_*var. Nana* would go on the other, darker end of the tank, and assist with some of the shading I'm wanting in that corner.
*Amazon Frogbit* (_Limnobium laevigatum_), as mentioned above, is definitely on my shopping list.
I think this is all? Dunno, my brain stopped working at around 1AM. 

In other news, the Great Substrate Debate has ended, and I've settled on AquaQuartz pool filter sand. I've also stumbled across a fertilizer that tickles my fancy, Pfertz aquarium products, and I'll be honest and say that I like it because it is pretty, is easy, and had lovely reviews. And it is pretty cheap right now. 




> Just wear gloves for there may be some kritters in there that could give you a nasty sting.


Teehee, gloves. Good advice, it really is. *Remembers fondly rarely, if ever, wearing shoes in said creek*




> The best bet is to buy plants from fellow hobbyists here on TPT. Not to violate the law and face extreme penalties on the federal and state level.





> The community is definitely a great resource. I'd have to agree


Yup yup yup, and when I get the moolah, I'm gonna make a wonderful little WTB thread, and hopefully I'll get some offers :3

OFF TO BED NOW. Night sweetlings, let me know what you think :]


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> Ordering plants from Asia like that is illegal. And they typically arrive in poor shape after being in transit for 5-15 days.


I didn't order from Asia. I bidded on Ebay. They came from Taiwan. I got a java fern v windelov that was as big as 2 ferns for 3.25 (shipment free). Only when I ordered when it was cold did the plant arrive in bad shape. It was wisteria, which is a weed thus the 5 small stems became a big bush.

If you order from someone on the forum you will get more for what you pay for. You have to pay for shipment too though.


theshadybird said:


> updated plant list:
> Blyxa Japonica is an option for the back of the tank.
> Glosso (Glossostigma elatinoides) AND/OR Four Leaf Clover (Marsilea Quadrifolia)


Blyxa Japonica needs Co2 injected.
Glossostigma elatinoides needs high light and Co2 injected.
Marsilea Quadrifolia would grow with your light.
Check out plant finder and plant geek to find plants suited for your specs.


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

> Blyxa Japonica needs Co2 injected.
> Glossostigma elatinoides needs high light and Co2 injected.
> Marsilea Quadrifolia would grow with your light.


Plant finder has been my dearest and closest friend on this adventure. 
From what I've read, glosso will grow _better and faster _in a CO2 injected tank, but doesn't _require_ it. As I said in my previous post:

> [I hypothesize] it will grow slower but horizontal, but as the light gets less intense towards the sides due to how light works and an addition of Frogbit, will probably grow a bit taller and leggier and be something nice for the D. Dario and H. Jerdoni to root through and hide in.


But it is still just an option, and simply layering the bottom with leaf litter is sounding more and more appealing as I go. Thanks for the advice on the Marsilea though :] Plant geek makes me think even more it might be nice for my tank. 
B. Japonica was just one of the contestants for the forest-y area I'm wanting in the back. However, after reading about how needy it is, and brainstorming the Water Wisteria forest last night, it is even further down my list of candidates. 
Thanks though!

*IN OTHER NEWS
*Been wandering the forum some more, and read about including Pothos in a set-up, particularly in HOB filters and the such. It intrigued me, but I didn't think much further on it, when serendipitously, a local cafe I haven't visited in a while had a sad little one in the corner! Asked for a cutting, and now I have a cute little pothos sitting in that Dump tank I showed you. 
Might include it in the eventual HOB filter of this particular tank, but who knows.
Also, did a teensy bit more research on the Hara Jerdoni, and a) they are incredibly adorable and b) require about the same foods as the D. Dario, which made me quite happy. Getting live foods for only 2-3 tiny Dario just seemed like over kill, but if I'm getting live foods for 2-3 Dario and 2-4 Hara Jerdoni, it seems to me that there would be a lot less wasted.

Also, I created a thread asking about the plausibility of using natural bones in an aquarium, and the response was generally very optimistic, so a small set of deer antlers might make it's way into this tank, but more likely into another. Just thought to mention this, since it sounds cool to me.


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Quick update!

I found a piece of slate here on campus! It's about the shape I like, being about 6"wx5"lx1"thick with down-sloping sides, and _I believe_ heavy enough to hold down my driftwood, especially after I managed to hold it down in my 10 gallon using only the gravel in there. 
However, I am stumped as to how I am supposed to attach the slate to the wood. That is to say, I know you can drill a hole through the slate, and use a stainless steel screw to attach the wood to it, but I don't have a drill. And if I did, I wouldn't know how to drill rock. My school has a tech department, with lathes and drills and electron welders and such, so I might stop by there some time and ask if they can try to drill the hole, but if the rock breaks, I'm out this lovely piece of free stone. 

There is another option I read about, using silicone, but how secure is that, exactly? Especially since the part I would apply the silicone to is really rather... bumpy. Would only a few drops on the main contact points work? And what if I want to use the wood again, in a different position? Would I be able to remove the silicone cleanly?

Choices choices. 
What do you think?


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

My tank is UP AND CYCLING! WOO!
These last two weeks have been crazy, for sure. I got paid, bought several fishy things, then was in Tennessee from Wednesday to Sunday of last week for a convention, then spent pretty much all this past week trying to fit putting up the tank around my classes and work (Doing this in a dorm room by the way, my roommate thinks I'm crazy, but she's thought that even before I was keeping three aquariums in a dorm XD). 
I also have a new camera! It is a really nice happy medium between point and shoot and pro. Been taking pictures with it, and they are so very nice. 

Still working all of this around school, work, and sleep, so I'll have a full update up probably tomorrow, Saturday evening at the latest. This is just to let you know that I haven't disappeared.

じゃーね!​


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Here I had the driftwood in. I never got a hold of a drill, so instead I used nylon thread to attach it and I'm not entirely sure how well that is going to work, but it functions for now. 

For the substrate, I went with the quartz sand from Ace Hardware and some organic potting soil my school's farm makes so I know for sure it is 100% all natural. Bottom half of the substrate is 3 parts sand, 1 part soil, with an all sand cap. Hoping this will work in place of root tabs :]

8-30-12









Planted and being filled:









Filled first day:









And here it is now:
Trimmed the Banana plant because the pads were REALLY LONG. Also added the floaters. You can see the plants have stood up nicely, and AVN's flame moss is starting to bush up :]









Plant list:
Amazon Frogbit (there will be A LOT more of this, thank you acitydweller and HighDesert!)
Savlinia Natans (again, thanks acitydweller :] )
A few bits of Dwarf Water Lettuce
Hydrophila Corymbosa
Anubias Barteri 'Nana' (ty Layout420)
(what was laballed as) Echinodorus tenellus- Pygmy Chain Swords
Flame Moss (ty AVN :] )
Hygrophila Difformis- Water Wisteria
Egeria Densa- Anacharis
Amazon sword of some kind
A few stems of what I think is Creeping Jenny
Hornwort
Banana Plant
aaannnd.... Oh! A Pothos cutting hanging in the back. 

Now I'm just waiting for it to cycle. The ammonia goes from 4ppm to .5ppm in less than 24 hours, but the Nitrite and Nitrate are still both sky high. I'm glad it's moving quickly though :]


----------



## bB.A.Baracus (Jun 7, 2012)

Wish I had seen this 2 weeks ago. I've had no issues attaching driftwood to slate with superglue. Mine held for over a year before finally breaking, and by that time the wood was long since waterlogged. Gorilla glue would probably hold even longer. I know it doesn't help now, but at least you have it for future reference. Tank looks good, btw.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha, thanks for the advice baracus, I'll be glad to know it the next time I do this sort of thing (which will be often, I just know it.)

And thanks to you too GMYukon!

Just found a bit of hair algae on the Flame moss, so I've kicked on the timer for 6 on, 6 off 12 hour periods. Curious as to what this'll do :]


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Algae's been.... lessened? It's under control anyway, and the flame moss is really taking off now! It's 80% cycled, and I've moved the moved the light so that it is about 6 inches above the surface of the water. This'll help with the algae prolly, and my floaters will get aeration. 

And here are some pics to illustrate!

























The tank above it is a 10 gallon betta sorority that will be converted to planted within the next month. I've officially been bitten by the planted tank bug!


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Brief notes: 
1. It is cycled!
2. There are dwarf Pea Puffers at my LFS, so I'm getting two.
and 3. added DIY CO2, because I wanted to try it. Got it aimed at the intake of my filter, and it's working beautifully. Going at 3 DPS right now, and the Zebra Danio that are temporarily in there are doing fine, so I'm not worried about it changing too much about my tank params. 

SO VERY EXCITED ABOUT THE PUFFERS. So very excited. So many snails are going to meet their dooooms >:}


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

This is really sounding like a journal now, what with only me saying anything ^^

Anyhow, here are pics of the lovely Miss Puff!

This is my absolute favorite pic of her :}



























She is EVERYthing people have been saying about Pea Puffers: Cute, intelligent, tiny, and incurably curious! She was hunting the instant she was released into the tank! 

Now, don't think there won't be Dario Dario in this tank; there will be!
However, my SO is thinking about getting some Pea Puffers (my fishyness is rubbing off on him!), so should he set up a tank, he'll get her and maybe another. Until then, I get to keep a fish I wouldn't have otherwise. 

And finally, some pics of my DIY CO2. I really wasn't ever planning to have any CO2 in this tank, but eventually I couldn't say no to the part of me that wants to try everything. 
It's ugly and bulky, but effective so far!










To diffuse the CO2 into the water column, I devised this:










Took a bit off the end of my water vacuum and pushed a good quantity of filter fiber into it. I then put that on the end of the tube connected to the yeast bottle, using a zip tie to tighten it on there. The floss makes the bubbles smaller, which then get sucked into the intake of my filter. I'm excited to see how it affects my plant's growth!


----------



## drazend (Sep 17, 2012)

OH, NICE! I like what you did with your DIY CO2 diffuser... I have mine running into a small fountain pump and the impeller "chops up" the bubbles and dispenses them into the water column. If I were to stuff some filter floss in end first, I could probably get more bang for my bubble.

Beautiful tanks, and that is one cute puffer


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Been a while since an update, but here ya go:










Moved the driftwood, added a crap ton of jungle vals, removed a couple hygrophila, added cholla wood, added a couple Amano shrimp, and got an AquaClear 20 in there, which is working WONDERFULLY. 

Puffers are being really picky though, will only eat bloodworms with some coaxing, but still prefer snails. Any ideas?


----------

